# Someone who's been clinically diagnosed, as a disorder?



## dhendo (Apr 8, 2015)

I'll introduce myself first, I'm male, 21 years old and suffer from depersonalization disorder, clinically diagnosed.

This is not something I'd normally do (post of a forum), but I long to find someone who truly suffers with chronic depersonalization and understands it's complexity and severity, not someone who simply googled some stuff and decided they where depersonalised. That's why I generally don't like forums that much, no offence is meant to be caused, I just take this condition seriously and not something I'd forget about next week. Would like to speak with someone who has some knowledge on the subject and is somewhat of an intellectual thinker and can cross reference with.


----------



## Breanna (Apr 17, 2015)

I was diagnosed about seven years ago and am new to the forum as well. I think for the most part people on here have been diagnosed with some sort of mental illness that is dissociative. I've researched depersonalization quite a bit and was in therapy for about ten years including CBT. If there is something I can help you with let me know.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm actually officially diagnosed with Schizophrenia. I have a lot of similar symptoms to DP/DR though. Plus this forum is awesome!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2015)

Many here are Officially diagnosed. Myself included, however you are right that people find this forum through google most of the time.That being said though, I don't think it negates the symptoms others are having just because someone hasn't put the term "Official Diagnosis" onto it. Everyone here is suffering and searching for answers, I almost think that sometimes we are luckier having a diagnosis and knowing what we have, rather than wandering the unknown.

Its been nearly a decade for me so yes I can relate, as can many others here.


----------

